# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Famous place in sikkim

## emmawatson026

Sikkim is arranged at the foot of Mount Kanchendzonga and brags of an unexplored magnificence. The grand mountains overwhelm the horizon of Sikkim and welcomes travelers in its snow clad crests, green emerald slants, surging streams, tall Rhododendrons and sparkling orchids.
Gangtok
Yuksom
Tsomgo Lake
Nathula Pass
Pelling
Jawaharlal Nehru Botanical Garden
                                                            Similarly many attraction points in Sikkim.If any one wants Tour package to Sikkim in unbeatable price.

----------


## davidsmith36

Those thrill seeking souls who love to navigate through wild rapids can satiate their thirst impeccably. Meandering down the rough and rugged rapids of this mountain river, the rafters can get enough tides to get an adrenaline rush.
1.Pemayangtse Monastery
2.Kanchendzonga National Park
3.Nathu La Pass
4.Tsango Lake

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for providing this interesting and interesting topic information. I will regularly update your next posts. paper io 2

----------


## romandavis

I am interested in visiting because I have to perform an extended duty. Therefore, I often feel bored when I decide to go outing such very famous places due to their natural beauty and historical events.

----------


## penny19983

Sikkim, which is home to an undiscovered magnificence, is situated at the base of Mount Kanchendzonga. Sikkim's skyline is dominated by majestic mountains, who welcome tourists with snow-capped peaks. I joined Penalty Shooters 2 and had amazing fantasy encounters.

----------


## peppor17443

Sikkim boasts of an undiscovered majesty and is situated at the base of Mount Kanchendzonga. The majestic mountains dominate Sikkim's horizon and welcome visitors with their snow-capped summits, verdant, emerald slopes, raging streams, tall Rhododendrons, and brilliant orchids.

----------

